# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  25 октября - И Друг Мой Грузовик - арт-кафе Победа

## ejiky

*25 октября
Kонцерт группы "И Друг Мой Грузовик..."
Арт-кафе "Победа" (ул. Греческая, 25)
Начало в 20:00
Стоимость входных билетов до 20 октября - 60 грн,
после - 70 грн. Места за столиками - 80 грн.*

Справки по тел. 7223275, 7253470

И Друг Мой Грузовик — днепропетровский музыкальный коллектив, отличительной особенностью которого является минималистичный состав, содержащий в себе только ритм-секцию (ударные и бас) и своеобразный вокал.
Стиль "Грузовиков" определить крайне сложно. Примерно, это смесь фанка, постпанка, гранджа, альтернативы. Проще сказать - они играют абсолютно неповторимую и независимую музыку.

Подробности на сайте www.magic-box.od.ua

----------

